# I got my get well cards



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I would like to thank all of you who prayed for me in a bad time in my life,
And for the one's that sent card's...

Roxy, Rock Creek Kennels, Sydney, Coletrain, 
Julie K, BedlamBully, Mikado, Smokey Joe, *Bleu Clair... tell your little girl I enjoyed her's the most!* :clap:

They were all nice and a nice thought, I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart, that really ment alot to me


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Awe, You're welcome Marty. You better stick around we all would be lost without your wisdom


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

You are very welcome....


Just glad you are doing better now....


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Aww, you're so welcome Marty. Very happy you're doing better. My daughter got a kick out of making that for you. I was telling my husband about what happened and that I thought it would be nice for us to send you a card, she overheard and she wanted to make you one too in her own little way. She's gonna be tickled to hear what you said .


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm sorry buddy. I would have sent you one but I had a bunch of crazy shit going on at the time..


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Eric thats fine man really, I know you care about me...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

GOOD! As long as you know..


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Your very welcome Marty. No more scares ya hear? We need you to stick around for a long long time.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad to hear you are doing better not so sure about the interset you and eric have in each other but all is cool so long as you stick around and share your wisdom.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks again everyone and a big thanks to our other Erik for making it happen, Thanks buddy you don't know how much the little thing's mean


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Glad to know you are doing better. I too was to send a card but I forgot.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

lil bit pit karma, as long as I'm seeing your post thats enough for me


----------

